# According to This Forum Girls have Insanely High Body-Counts Yet Only Go For Males That Barely Even Exist



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 6, 2021)

Kind of a fallacty. The average girl, even quiet nerdy ones, fuck a billion guys, but only go for chad's who make up like 2% of the population. 

Where are all the dude's she's fucking? In a heavily populated college town yoou'll probably see a few hundred atttractive girls in a day and maybe AT MOST 10 dudes above 5.5 PSL on a lucky day. So does this forum think that girls just seek out and fuck those very small amount of dudes despite having no social connection to them? That every single attractive girl fucks all 30 chads in a 10,000+ population?

No, the reality is attractive girls fuck a bunch of NT Normies, and the chad they have social access to. Girls have high body counts because they blow NT normies on the toilet at parties, not because the same 30 Chads (who usually are in an LTR with stacy anyway) literally fucked hundreds upon hundreds of girls.


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 6, 2021)

this forum sees chads every day
for some reason


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 6, 2021)

Yeah its stupif women dont have high bodycounts


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 6, 2021)

Cope there are way more chads + chadlites out there than you guys think


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 6, 2021)

I have a lot of male and female friends. The situation is line this:
- 85% of them are average or below and have between 1 and 5 gfs and maybe 1-5 ons.

- 10% are very tall and average facially. They Had good success and always a gf and sometimes ons. Nothing special. Being tall and average is perfect for ltr.

- Then i have 3 real chad friends that i have been to parties and seen their tinder matches.
All of them have a gigantic lay count over 100. Not one week without at least one new girl. In their friend circle they fucked all the girls like in a ponzi sceme. Girls circle had drama because they all fucked and fell in love with the same chad.

In my city its a small high elite circle of guys that fuck around all the girls. If you take 5 random hot girls in a club, they all know the same chad from insta/tinder and maybe they have all fucked with him.


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 6, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Cope there are way more chads + chadlites out there than you guys think



Bruh 40% of young males in America are obese aka sub 2 psl really doubt chads make up more than 2% of the population


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 6, 2021)

the thing is this forum is not real life and rating from photos is not real life. And secondly, most people who would be rated here have good features as well.


----------



## ALP (Dec 6, 2021)

Being NT is way more harder for me than ascending to chad-chadlite.


----------



## .👽. (Dec 6, 2021)

yes its the same 30 chads that fuck the 30.000 girls whats so unbelievable?


----------



## Slob (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes, they go for at least HTN and Chadlites who are 20% of the population. That's hundreds of millions of men, keep coping though.
Occasionally beta bux normies get sloppy seconds and get cucked, doesn't prove shit.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 6, 2021)

Slob said:


> Yes, they go for at least HTN and Chadlites who are 20% of the population. That's hundreds of millions of men, keep coping though.
> Occasionally beta bux normies get sloppy seconds and get cucked, doesn't prove shit.


Cope


----------



## Slob (Dec 6, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Cope


I don't count deformed disgusting blobs as females.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 6, 2021)

Slob said:


> I don't count deformed disgusting blobs as females.


Ok but they mog even chads


----------



## randomvanish (Dec 6, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Girls circle had drama because they all fucked and fell in love with the same chad.
> 
> In my city its a small high elite circle of guys that fuck around all the girls. If you take 5 random hot girls in a club, they all know the same chad from insta/tinder and maybe they have all fucked with him.


----------



## Gargantuan (Dec 6, 2021)

Even if chads aren't common (and I'll concede that they're not common at all) it is still true that most girls have high body counts. 
Getting laid as a female is about as easy as breathing in oxygen so given the abundance of choice that they have at their disposal, they're obviously not going to fuck that elusive chad all the time. You're utterly bluepilled if you think otherwise.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 6, 2021)

Cope I see 6'8 wide framed chads every day


----------



## jordan56 (Dec 6, 2021)

Even the most nerdy overweight woman still have a bigger body count than the average men


----------



## cvzvvc (Dec 6, 2021)

You just need to accept that in any major Western city a girl ordering a hot guy to her door for sex is easier and more low-effort than ordering take-out.

It's an absolute truth. Anyone on here telling you otherwise is an inexperienced dork.


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 6, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Even if chads aren't common (and I'll concede that they're not common at all) it is still true that most girls have high body counts.
> Getting laid as a female is about as easy as breathing in oxygen so given the abundance of choice that they have at their disposal, they're obviously not going to fuck that elusive chad all the time. You're utterly bluepilled if you think otherwise.


They can laid easy because men want sex all the time and women dont


----------



## lutte (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes girls all fuck the same guys


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 6, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Cope there are way more chads + chadlites out there than you guys think





Gargantuan said:


> Even if chads aren't common (and I'll concede that they're not common at all) it is still true that most girls have high body counts.
> Getting laid as a female is about as easy as breathing in oxygen so given the abundance of choice that they have at their disposal, they're obviously not going to fuck that elusive chad all the time. You're utterly bluepilled if you think otherwise.


Chadlites are 1/44, Chads are 1/741.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 6, 2021)

The median "girl" doesn't have as high of a body count as many here would imply.


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 6, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> I have a lot of male and female friends. The situation is line this:
> - 85% of them are average or below and have between 1 and 5 gfs and maybe 1-5 ons.
> 
> - 10% are very tall and average facially. They Had good success and always a gf and sometimes ons. Nothing special. Being tall and average is perfect for ltr.
> ...


Fuck what city?


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 6, 2021)

College girls have no standards, I’ve seen even computer science birdcel nerds getting laid


----------



## hebbewem (Dec 6, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> College girls have no standards, I’ve seen even computer science birdcel nerds getting laid


Stop lying


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 6, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Stop lying







one of them I know irl


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 6, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> College girls have no standards, I’ve seen even computer science birdcel nerds getting laid



This is true and sometimes the girls are cute or at least kind of attractive. The problem is that the girls who fuck birdcels always seem to have really boring, aspie personalities and are addicted to copes like TV and Marvel. I'd rather just not fuck then spend my time watching TV and knitting with some 4.2 PSL girl


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Dec 6, 2021)

The thing is that the average body count doesn't mean much, as it's gonna be the same for men and women.
What's interesting is how it's spread among those two groups.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 6, 2021)

Back in my pre LTR days, there were times I was banging 4 different girls a week on rotation. Not including the slays I'd try and acquire on nights out and parties

And I'm a manlet Chadlite

Now imageine a tall fully fledged Chad. He could get a different girl a week through dating apps _alone_

Imagine he goes out and parties 4 times a week like a typical uni student + sets up dates and sex through Instagram and his social circle on top of that

Girls would rather go sexless for weeks than settle for sex with a sub Chadlite or HTN


----------



## gamma (Dec 6, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> No, the reality is attractive girls fuck a bunch of NT Normies, and the chad they have social access to


They don't fuck "NT normies", but normies that have:

STATUS 
or
MONEY

It's all about LMS

NT is just the base. Being non aspie is bare minimum and 98% of people is NT but many still struggling


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Dec 6, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1428515
> 
> one of them I know irl


looksmatched


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 6, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> This is true and sometimes the girls are cute or at least kind of attractive. The problem is that the girls who fuck birdcels always seem to have really boring, aspie personalities and are addicted to copes like TV and Marvel. I'd rather just not fuck then spend my time watching TV and knitting with some 4.2 PSL girl


Standards are a valid point but to simply get laid most people only have to leave their room and be somewhat social (NT)


----------



## WhatIsMyPlan? (Dec 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> They don't fuck "NT normies", but normies that have:
> 
> STATUS
> or
> ...



By NT I don't mean not depressed or mentally. Plenty of NT people play Dungeons and Dragons, watch marvel, spend all their times playing videogames, and worst of all, do not drink alcohol.

NT normies who NT as in chill, fun, funny, have decent status, and drink alchol can fuck normie girls easy.


----------



## stamaster21 (Dec 6, 2021)

cvzvvc said:


> You just need to accept that in any major Western city a girl ordering a hot guy to her door for sex is easier and more low-effort than ordering take-out.
> 
> It's an absolute truth. Anyone on here telling you otherwise is an inexperienced dork.


i live in new york, women are fuckign men 1-3 points higher in looks, and its easy as swipe. The investment is sex is easy, and fats, hook-up last like 30-40 minutes and then shes on her way. A guy with options can easily fuck 2-3 women a night.


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Dec 6, 2021)

Yes. There's a reason Justus Grossbier spent years jester-maxxing for Shannon Rose B and still lost to James Knott within a month.


----------



## CFW432 (Dec 6, 2021)

Dude what the fuck is this forum anymore, you faggots keep posting about personality like a bunch of IT soy cucks unironically, on a website that is literally dedicated (or was dedicated) to improving one's *physical* *appearance*. I'm starting to think this whole website is a government psyops and I'm actually the only real incel here talking to a bunch of bots monitoring my every word and posts. 

LOOKS ARE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTER. STOP THIS "NT" NONSENSE YOU UTTER FAGGOTS.

SHY CHAD IS GETTING LAID BECAUSE WOMEN FIND HIS SHYNESS TO BE "ENDEARING AND CUTE" BECAUSE IT'S A HALO EFFECT FROM HIM BEING GOOD LOOKING.

SHY NORMIE IS SEEN AS NOTHING AND IS INVISIBLE TO WOMEN, AND SHY UGLY GUY IS SEEN AS "CREEPY/ WEIRDO" AND IS TREATED LIKE A "POTENTIAL THREAT".

CONFIDENT AND OUTGOING CHAD IS SEEN AS "HOT AND ASSERTIVE" AND IS OBVIOUSLY GETTING LAID BECAUSE HE DOES ALL THE APPROACHING SO THAT WOMEN DON'T HAVE TO.

CONFIDENT AND OUTGOING NORMIE IS SEEN AS EITHER FRIENDZONE MATERIAL OR IS EITHER USED AS AN EMOTIONAL TAMPON BF BY THE GIRL UNTIL SHE CAN FIND A CHAD TO FUCK AND CHEAT ON HER NORMIE BOYFRIEND WITH.

AND CONFIDENT AND OUTGOING UGLY GUY IS SEEN AS "OBNOXIOUS" AND SOMEONE WHO "DOESN'T KNOW THEIR PLACE" AND IS ALSO TREATED LIKE A "THREAT" BY WOMEN.

AS YOU CAN SEE, THE ONLY DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THESE MEN, ARE THEIR LOOKS, AND THAT'S IT.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Dec 6, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Kind of a fallacty. The average girl, even quiet nerdy ones, fuck a billion guys, but only go for chad's who make up like 2% of the population.
> 
> Where are all the dude's she's fucking? In a heavily populated college town yoou'll probably see a few hundred atttractive girls in a day and maybe AT MOST 10 dudes above 5.5 PSL on a lucky day. So does this forum think that girls just seek out and fuck those very small amount of dudes despite having no social connection to them? That every single attractive girl fucks all 30 chads in a 10,000+ population?
> 
> No, the reality is attractive girls fuck a bunch of NT Normies, and the chad they have social access to. Girls have high body counts because they blow NT normies on the toilet at parties, not because the same 30 Chads (who usually are in an LTR with stacy anyway) literally fucked hundreds upon hundreds of girls.


Cope harder, lookism refugee. only chads are allowed in her mouth and between her legs. not you! my advice, turn your penis inside out into a vagina.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Dec 6, 2021)

CFW432 said:


> Dude what the fuck is this forum anymore, you faggots keep posting about personality like a bunch of IT soy cucks unironically, on a website that is literally dedicated (or was dedicated) to improving one's *physical* *appearance*. I'm starting to think this whole website is a government psyops and I'm actually the only real incel here talking to a bunch of bots monitoring my every word and posts.
> 
> LOOKS ARE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTER. STOP THIS "NT" NONSENSE YOU UTTER FAGGOTS.
> 
> ...



How I was with Stacies and Beckies:


----------



## one job away (Dec 6, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1428515
> 
> one of them I know irl


Brutal doxx jfl


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 6, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Back in my pre LTR days, there were times I was banging 4 different girls a week on rotation. Not including the slays I'd try and acquire on nights out and parties
> 
> And I'm a manlet Chadlite


Why are you in a LTR if you were able to do that?


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 6, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Why are you in a LTR if you were able to do that?


Opportunity too good to pass up

Wont ever find a girl like her again

Plus I was finished uni and wanted to focus on money instead of slaying. 9-5 was fucking brutal, no amount of slaying would make up for that hellish life


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 6, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Opportunity too good to pass up
> 
> Wont ever find a girl like her again
> 
> Plus I was finished uni and wanted to focus on money instead of slaying. 9-5 was fucking brutal, no amount of slaying would make up for that hellish life


If what you're saying is true, the unmentioned caveat was that you were doing some dumpster diving for sex prior to LTR.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 6, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> If what you're saying is true, the unmentioned caveat was that you were doing some dumpster diving for sex prior to LTR.


Nah, I'd rather fap than dumpster dive

I'd link you some of my old time slaying threads from 2018 but lookism is down


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 6, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> If what you're saying is true, the unmentioned caveat was that you were doing some dumpster diving for sex prior to LTR.


Also I'm not talking about looks (LTR)

But the whole package

My gf is good looking with insane body, ideal personality, 0 social media, rarely ever parties, treats me like chad ect ect it would've been stupid to not go for it. We've been together for 4 years now tbh


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 6, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Nah, I'd rather fap than dumpster dive
> 
> I'd link you some of my old time slaying threads from 2018 but lookism is down


Would be interesting to see.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 6, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> My gf is good looking with insane body, ideal personality, 0 social media, doesn't party


And it would be extremely unlikely to have a 4-woman rotation with these types as a "manlet Chadlite," let alone an actual Chad, hence my comment about dumpster diving.


----------



## Amexmaxx (Dec 6, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> not because the same 30 Chads (who usually are in an LTR with *BECKY* anyway


FTFY.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Dec 6, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Yeah its stupif women dont have high bodycounts


Plenty do but some r genuinly 1-2 at 18 which isnt bad. Still average for an attractive girl at 18 is 3-6 and with high tier normies - chadlites


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Dec 6, 2021)

Amexmaxx said:


> FTFY.


Yes, which challenges the notion of Chads running through average-looking women.








Anecdotal public observations of young couples


For reference (and restricted to a younger demographic only): Normie/Becky: 50th percentile HTN/HTB: 84th percentile (1/6.3) (1 SD) Chadlite/Stacylite: 98th percentile (1/44) (2 SD) Chad/Stacy: 99.7th percentile (1/740.8) (3 SD) GigaChad/GigaStacy: 99.997th percentile (1/31,574.4) (4 SD) I've...




looksmax.org


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Dec 6, 2021)

CFW432 said:


> Dude what the fuck is this forum anymore, you faggots keep posting about personality like a bunch of IT soy cucks unironically, on a website that is literally dedicated (or was dedicated) to improving one's *physical* *appearance*. I'm starting to think this whole website is a government psyops and I'm actually the only real incel here talking to a bunch of bots monitoring my every word and posts.
> 
> LOOKS ARE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTER. STOP THIS "NT" NONSENSE YOU UTTER FAGGOTS.
> 
> ...


----------



## cvzvvc (Dec 6, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> If what you're saying is true, the unmentioned caveat was that you were doing some dumpster diving for sex prior to LTR.



He is legit and has posted pictures on Lookism and proof of girls he was matching with.



stamaster21 said:


> i live in new york, women are fuckign men 1-3 points higher in looks, and its easy as swipe. The investment is sex is easy, and fats, hook-up last like 30-40 minutes and then shes on her way. A guy with options can easily fuck 2-3 women a night.



I'm in Manhattan, where are you?


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 6, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> This is true and sometimes the girls are cute or at least kind of attractive. The problem is that the girls who fuck birdcels always seem to have really boring, aspie personalities and are addicted to copes like TV and Marvel. I'd rather just not fuck then spend my time watching TV and knitting with some 4.2 PSL girl


The birdcels they fuck:


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 6, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Kind of a fallacty. The average girl, even quiet nerdy ones, fuck a billion guys, but only go for chad's who make up like 2% of the population.
> 
> Where are all the dude's she's fucking? In a heavily populated college town yoou'll probably see a few hundred atttractive girls in a day and maybe AT MOST 10 dudes above 5.5 PSL on a lucky day. So does this forum think that girls just seek out and fuck those very small amount of dudes despite having no social connection to them? That every single attractive girl fucks all 30 chads in a 10,000+ population?
> 
> No, the reality is attractive girls fuck a bunch of NT Normies, and the chad they have social access to. Girls have high body counts because they blow NT normies on the toilet at parties, not because the same 30 Chads (who usually are in an LTR with stacy anyway) literally fucked hundreds upon hundreds of girls.


don't worry they have wattpad anime boy x reader fanfics to cope with


----------



## Blue (Dec 6, 2021)

forevergymcelling said:


> Cope there are way more chads + chadlites out there than you guys think


People generally cope by underrating good looking men. Like if you set the mere baseline for Chad at Tyler Maher or Zach Cox' level of course you ain't gonna see many Chads jfl. Meanwhile in non-fantasy lands the true Chad threshold is lower than that therefore there's much more good looking guys than people like to admit.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Dec 6, 2021)

Blue said:


> People generally cope by underrating good looking men. Like if you set the mere baseline for Chad at Tyler Maher or Zach Cox' level of course you ain't gonna see many Chads jfl. Meanwhile in non-fantasy lands the true Chad threshold is lower than that therefore there's much more good looking guys than people like to admit.


The average guy at an affluent university will be 5 PSL facially and 6ft tall. That's good-looking and as long as he has no major flaws he should be able to get an LTR

For a below average guy like myself it sucks. Then again it has/will always suck.


----------



## Blue (Dec 6, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> The average guy at an affluent university will be 5 PSL facially and 6ft tall. That's good-looking and as long as he has no major flaws he should be able to get an LTR
> 
> For a below average guy like myself it sucks. Then again it has/will always suck.


----------



## AlexAP (Dec 6, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> - Then i have 3 real chad friends that i have been to parties and seen their tinder matches.
> All of them have a gigantic lay count over 100. Not one week without at least one new girl. In their friend circle they fucked all the girls like in a ponzi sceme. Girls circle had drama because they all fucked and fell in love with the same chad.
> 
> In my city its a small high elite circle of guys that fuck around all the girls. If you take 5 random hot girls in a club, they all know the same chad from insta/tinder and maybe they have all fucked with him.


Bro wtf. You say you're slaying girls with unattractive faces, girls who are chubby, mentally ill girls, women in her 30s, women in swinger clubs, girls who are into SM.








A landwhale just totally destroyed my ego


Last weekend i had a lay with a 18yr old 155cm landwhale after a party. She spoke about how so many guys are ugly, and spoke many brutal blackpills. It also seemed like i was nothing special to her. Now we wanted to meet again tomorrow. Today she wrote me this: "Hey my friends asked me to go...




looksmax.org












I fucked a ugly fat 90kg landwhale without condom


I cant sleep anymore, because i am crazy scared that i got her pregnant :sick: I know she would not abort the baby, and press money out of me. She likes me very much (because i am 2psl above her), but i only fuck her because im desperate and low smv. I could never walk around with her in the...




looksmax.org












Should i meet a depressed girl with a boyfriend?


She has serious mental problems, but is really attractive and nice. I got a handjob from her years ago. Now she has a soyboy boyfriend since 3 years, but she is horny for me. Yesterday she wanted to meet me, but at the last second she said her boyfriend doesnt want her to see me :ROFLMAO: I...




looksmax.org












Had a brutal agepill with a roastie last night


So i met this roastie (33yrs) that i fucked once. When i was at her house, she wanted to go for a "walk" instead of straight fucking. It was friday night and we walked through the city where big groups of youngsters 18-23 where doing outdoor party and had fun. So many extremely cute young girls...




looksmax.org












I go to swinger clubs and fucked like a king


I literally go there every weekend and have sex without problems. Most of the girls and couples there are older than 30. In normal nightclubs i have barely a chance against other young chadlites and chads. Sometimes i get numbers but they lead to nothing. The environment is so harsh that you...




looksmax.org




But then you say "All women only fuck Chads, never Normies." Lol. Don't you have a bodycount of 100+ too (even without all the hookers you fuck)?


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Bro wtf. You say you're slaying girls with unattractive faces, girls who are chubby, mentally ill girls, women in her 30s, women in swinger clubs, girls who are into SM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I talked about attractive young girls with high smv.
The girls i fucked dont have chads available.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 6, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> I talked about attractive young girls with high smv.
> The girls i fucked dont have chads available.


Cope 
All women can get chad


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Dec 6, 2021)

20% of 8 billion is still one billion six hundred million.


----------



## Dark Latino (Dec 6, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Even if chads aren't common (and I'll concede that they're not common at all) it is still true that most girls have high body counts.
> Getting laid as a female is about as easy as breathing in oxygen so given the abundance of choice that they have at their disposal, they're obviously not going to fuck that elusive chad all the time. You're utterly bluepilled if you think otherwise.


What makes you think a chad will fuck anything that walks? When you get a lot of attention from women you have higher standards even for ons. When you are average or just above average your standards are lower


----------



## mewcoper (Dec 6, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> I have a lot of male and female friends. The situation is line this:
> - 85% of them are average or below and have between 1 and 5 gfs and maybe 1-5 ons.
> 
> - 10% are very tall and average facially. They Had good success and always a gf and sometimes ons. Nothing special. Being tall and average is perfect for ltr.
> ...


brootal destroyed ops delusional whitepilled nonsense


----------



## alriodai (Dec 6, 2021)

CFW432 said:


> Dude what the fuck is this forum anymore, you faggots keep posting about personality like a bunch of IT soy cucks unironically, on a website that is literally dedicated (or was dedicated) to improving one's *physical* *appearance*. I'm starting to think this whole website is a government psyops and I'm actually the only real incel here talking to a bunch of bots monitoring my every word and posts.
> 
> LOOKS ARE THE ONLY THING THAT MATTER. STOP THIS "NT" NONSENSE YOU UTTER FAGGOTS.
> 
> ...


Legit this, I don't agree with the "shy normie shy ugly confident outgoing" blabla shit but literally
The only thing that matters is looks

It's easy to know when women themselves tell you the only thing they look for in a man is looks (IRL) Personnality do not matter a lot


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Dec 6, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> College girls have no standards, I’ve seen even computer science birdcel nerds getting laid


*cope. Then why am a 25 yo khhcv?
Sex from proprinquity theory is low probability and not the norm. *


----------



## Grindr God (Dec 6, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Kind of a fallacty. The average girl, even quiet nerdy ones, fuck a billion guys, but only go for chad's who make up like 2% of the population.
> 
> Where are all the dude's she's fucking? In a heavily populated college town yoou'll probably see a few hundred atttractive girls in a day and maybe AT MOST 10 dudes above 5.5 PSL on a lucky day. So does this forum think that girls just seek out and fuck those very small amount of dudes despite having no social connection to them? That every single attractive girl fucks all 30 chads in a 10,000+ population?
> 
> No, the reality is attractive girls fuck a bunch of NT Normies, and the chad they have social access to. Girls have high body counts because they blow NT normies on the toilet at parties, not because the same 30 Chads (who usually are in an LTR with stacy anyway) literally fucked hundreds upon hundreds of girls.


Honestly, most women are bitchy enough where they like to tease / give somen men false hope while waiting on higher tier men...

I think the vast majority of women are not fucking around.

then again, I could be completely wrong what I see.


----------



## oldcelloser (Dec 10, 2021)

shes gonna get creampied by 100 chads by the age of 22 so doesnt matter bro
get out of your  conditioning
youre disgusting bro with your simping srs


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 10, 2021)

You would find it difficult to find a girl that's my age (26yo) that has a laycount lower than mine (6) that is not deformed/autistic. I know it's true and that's all I am going to say.


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 10, 2021)

stamaster21 said:


> i live in new york, women are fuckign men 1-3 points higher in looks, and its easy as swipe. The investment is sex is easy, and fats, hook-up last like 30-40 minutes and then shes on her way. A guy with options can easily fuck 2-3 women a night.


Is NYC really like that?? Or is it only like that for gigachad because there's so many of them??


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 10, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> shes gonna get creampied by 100 chads by the age of 22 so doesnt matter bro
> get out of your  conditioning
> youre disgusting bro with your simping srs


Brutal


----------



## Cuervo (Dec 10, 2021)

because the ''chads'' they fuck are usually htn.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## stamaster21 (Dec 10, 2021)

Chinacurry said:


> Is NYC really like that?? Or is it only like that for gigachad because there's so many of them??


new york has one of the most concentration of attractive women and men, similar to la and miami. But its only like that for giga-chads so you have women who are 6/10s literally banging chads/tyrones/changs 24/7 i have some female cousins who were literally banging baseketball players from over seas who vitsit nyc in the summer. These guys arnt in the nba, but they eaaily make 220k- 250k a year.

The best part is these guys can bang any young attractive women from any class. Teh easiest to bang for them are sexy -hood chicks. Getting a sexy hood chick who is a 8.5/10-10/10 who works at target or the local mall is easy. I would come from campus in the bronx and see these sexy latinas/black chicks taking the 2 and 4 train to meet up with guys like these in the summer. Its mostly chads/tyrones/changs who visit nyc in the summer, usually its over-seas sports players or young business men from over seas, who families own companies.


----------



## Chinacurry (Dec 10, 2021)

stamaster21 said:


> new york has one of the most concentration of attractive women and men, similar to la and miami. But its only like that for giga-chads so you have women who are 6/10s literally banging chads/tyrones/changs 24/7 i have some female cousins who were literally banging baseketball players from over seas who vitsit nyc in the summer. These guys arnt in the nba, but they eaaily make 220k- 250k a year.
> 
> The best part is these guys can bang any young attractive women from any class. Teh easiest to bang for them are sexy -hood chicks. Getting a sexy hood chick who is a 8.5/10-10/10 who works at target or the local mall is easy. I would come from campus in the bronx and see these sexy latinas/black chicks taking the 2 and 4 train to meet up with guys like these in the summer. Its mostly chads/tyrones/changs who visit nyc in the summer, usually its over-seas sports players or young business men from over seas, who families own companies.
> 
> ...


Need to visit NYC I guess


----------



## Deleted member 15246 (Dec 10, 2021)

Atomic size IQ


----------



## rt_gamer (Dec 15, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> I have a lot of male and female friends. The situation is line this:
> - 85% of them are average or below and have between 1 and 5 gfs and maybe 1-5 ons.
> 
> - 10% are very tall and average facially. They Had good success and always a gf and sometimes ons. Nothing special. Being tall and average is perfect for ltr.
> ...


What do you mena by very tall?


----------



## Slasher (Dec 16, 2021)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> Kind of a fallacty. The average girl, even quiet nerdy ones, fuck a billion guys, but only go for chad's who make up like 2% of the population.
> 
> Where are all the dude's she's fucking? In a heavily populated college town yoou'll probably see a few hundred atttractive girls in a day and maybe AT MOST 10 dudes above 5.5 PSL on a lucky day. So does this forum think that girls just seek out and fuck those very small amount of dudes despite having no social connection to them? That every single attractive girl fucks all 30 chads in a 10,000+ population?
> 
> No, the reality is attractive girls fuck a bunch of NT Normies, and the chad they have social access to. Girls have high body counts because they blow NT normies on the toilet at parties, not because the same 30 Chads (who usually are in an LTR with stacy anyway) literally fucked hundreds upon hundreds of girls.


LooksMax Theory Destroyed Again.


----------



## stamaster21 (Dec 21, 2021)

EasternRightWinger15 said:


>


post of the year, mating comes down to mostly looks. Your post like 99 percent accurate, 1 percent is for outliers. because i know folks are gonna talk about that one fat social guy who is a 3/10 and has 6/10 girlfriend. Thats why you should always push for sex, if she says no move on. The goal of women is pro-long the courting phase, with men they will never fuck to get emotional support , favors, attention and validation.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Dec 27, 2021)

I agree with you, not all women have high body counts.

Women who probably have low body counts. 
*1.* *Women in LTRs. *Especially ones which get into LTRs early. Watch out for the monkey branching serial monogamist.
*2.* *Extremely regilous women. *Be careful of the larpers. Extremely rare in the west.
*3.* *Conservative women.* Usually people act how they look.
*4. Women who lack exposure. *Idgaf if the woman fogs prime adriana lima, if she doesn't expose herself to guys she isn't going to get laid. The most common form of this woman will be the socially awkward shut in. 

Ultimately I think its hardly worth worrying about a womans body counts. *Their past is whatever they tell you it is.* You can judge somebody in the present but its unlikely you will ever know their past.


----------



## homo_faber (Dec 27, 2021)

go on tinder with female profile and check out the males...id say 2 out of 10 guys in my area mogs everyone i ever see posting here. and there are a lot of male profiles, a lot


----------



## thecel (Jan 4, 2022)

@FailedNormieManlet Is Wrong About Women’s Average Body Counts. It’s 300 and not 8.


Assuming a girl starts uni at 18, and has a bodycount of 1. At the very 1st sentence, @FailedNormieManlet made a severely unrealistic assumption that’s very far off average. Although a few women don’t ride the cock carousel in high school, most do it at high frequencies. A typical Western...




looksmax.org


----------



## OldRooster (Jan 4, 2022)

WhatIsMyPlan? said:


> That every single attractive girl fucks all 30 chads in a 10,000+ population?


News flash: People on this forum exaggerate. 

But there is some meta truth in this comment. Those 30 chads (0.6% of male population) probably do fuck as many *attractive *girls as the bottom 70% of the male population. Assuming you define attractive as the top 30% of the female population.


----------

